# Anyone Know This Instructor?



## howlingmadsifu (Feb 10, 2006)

Greetings All,

Looking for information on an instructor in the Denver area by the name of Mark Newland (formerly of San Diego). Check out his site at www.blackbeltinstructor.com. Claims to be a TKD 6th Degree, an Aikido 6th Degree (both ranks issued by "The World Black Belt Bureau) and an IKKA 6th degree which we know to be false. Our school and students are not involved in this McDojo, it's just real close to the neighborhood and there is just alot of smoke around those mirrors. Any information or feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Feb 11, 2006)

Maximus Gladiators ?  WTF, Way too much movies not enough training.


----------



## howlingmadsifu (Feb 12, 2006)

Good. So it's not just me. Thought I was getting intolerant in my old age...


----------



## MJS (Feb 12, 2006)

Mod Note

Thread moved to Horror Stories.

MJS
MT Mod


----------

